# The Animated pictures on today's google



## YZMSQ (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,all:
First of all,I wish you guys here enjoy a great Christmas Day with your family and friends---- Marry Christmas! Well,I just visited Google's homepage and was inspired by its animated pictures there.So does someone know how could they make it?Maybe JavaScript and css make great differences,while I'm still not clear how could it be possible just by reading the source code of Google's homepage alone(so complex for me 'cause I'm just a newbie in learning web design... x( ).Could you help me,please?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2010)

It's indeed done using javascript and some clever CSS.

Learn how static HTML works, then add CSS and lastly learn how javascript interacts with both.


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 24, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's indeed done using javascript and some clever CSS.
> 
> Learn how static HTML works, then add CSS and lastly learn how javascript interacts with both.


Thank you for your reply.I'll do my best to learn web programing. P


----------

